# Inception via StaffPad - "Time"



## Sean J (Oct 18, 2021)

The first 2min of "Time" made in StaffPad.

Spent a few hours to make it. It's far from perfect but I'm calling it a night. Just needed a break from what I'm writing and figured StaffPad could use more film mock-ups to help the app.


----------

